# TeaCups are not a myth



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Now that I have your attention (arent I mean LOL  ) This is a breeder sight I came across!





Teacup is not a myth, just a common term used to describe the tiniest group of this allready tiny breed.It is not written in the breed standard but used by soo many it has come to be a household term and is generally believed to mean the smallest of the breed, , Some are offended by the use of the term, which is to me, silly , as we all know what it connotates . Teacup is simply a word , understood to describe the smallest of this breed ,The smallest of the smallest, But Teacup does not literally mean an adult chihuahua fits into a teacup, that is a common misconception and is far from the truth ! I try to stay away from this term and describe my pups by offering projected adult weight .based on 27 years experience .as the charts are greatly off due to body fat, bone density etc, 
We've been breeding pet Chihuahuas for 27 years .Our pups are healthy and loving , up to date on shots and wormings. We have both long and short coats. They are all homeraised.most will be between 2- 6Lbs fullgrown , or what has commonly come to be known as teacup and toys, occasionally family sized 6-8lbs as we get many requests .





All I can say is :angryfire: :angryfire: :angryfire:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Teacup, toy and family sized???????? I particularly liked the "we've been breeding *pet* chihuahuas for 27 years." I just bet they have too, anything and everything as long as they can remotely callit a chi.


----------



## DoGlOvEr (Jan 31, 2005)

:evil: :evil: :evil: 
where did they pick that paragraph up , how to piss off chi owners/lovers cause most of it soounds like utter crap to me dunno about anyone else


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Yes, you are very mean KJsChihuahuas for posting a subject line like that. 

Ugh, I can't believe the breeder took the time and energy to write that paragraph! A family-sized Chi sounds like something you would order at a fast food restraunt. "I'd like the family sized Chi with a large order of fries" LOL


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Good one boogaloo. I can't agree more.. I wouldn't want a full grown dog to be the size of gadget is now... I mean that is what they are calling a teacup 1-3 pound... I would be afraid that I would smash him.... that woman should be slapped


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

teacup - 2 -6 pounds - no that is a normal chi - what a stupid woman - I wish she would come here and we could give her a piece of our minds :evil:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I know I am mean LOL Gotta love me  

The more I research breeders web pages the more I don't like them! Most of them are full of crap. I have NOT yet come across a breeder page that DOES NOT us the word "TEACUP" Can you believe that? :shock:


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

Before we ever considered getting a chi ... i read books and Most of them said stay away from Breeders that use the term teacup for there puppies....Who ever wrote that is full of Crap :thumbleft:


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

I agree with you all, its ridicilous!! :evil:


----------



## Kat (Dec 26, 2004)

Me to!! what a load of @[email protected][email protected]! gRRrR :angry1:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I came across "family sized" and "imperial sized" when I was looking for a breeder to get my shih tzu. "Imperial" is the "teacup" word for shih tzu's. One of the 1st questions I asked the breeder is what she thought about that and she said that is a term to make more money off the puppy. So I knew I had found my breeder once that was said.


----------



## Finglen (May 8, 2005)

You Guys shock me, really, you have no idea sometimes, you all just blabber on like lost sheep, following each others comments. You are all mad and sad. Have you not got better things to do?? Is there some kind of twisted jealousy going on here, sure seems like it to me.
Been watching this forum for months and it never ceases to amaze me.
Dont know what else to say really, its all pretty sad. 
I am a member of a cat forum and real things are discussed there like genes, diet, health and showing etc etc, I can honestly say this is sheer dribble and no good to anyone needing to learn about Chis. Infact i think it would put most people off wanting to get involved in the Chi World if they believed this was what it is about.
Well my first post and my last i reckon, enjoy your bitching guys!! :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Girl that thread title had me mad before I even opened it up! :lol: :evil:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Finglen said:


> You Guys shock me, really, you have no idea sometimes, you all just blabber on like lost sheep, following each others comments. You are all mad and sad. Have you not got better things to do?? Is there some kind of twisted jealousy going on here, sure seems like it to me.
> Been watching this forum for months and it never ceases to amaze me.
> Dont know what else to say really, its all pretty sad.
> I am a member of a cat forum and real things are discussed there like genes, diet, health and showing etc etc, I can honestly say this is sheer dribble and no good to anyone needing to learn about Chis. Infact i think it would put most people off wanting to get involved in the Chi World if they believed this was what it is about.
> Well my first post and my last i reckon, enjoy your bitching guys!! :wave:


Shove off and stay away if u dont like it here moron! :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Finglen said:


> You Guys shock me, really, you have no idea sometimes, you all just blabber on like lost sheep, following each others comments. You are all mad and sad. Have you not got better things to do?? Is there some kind of twisted jealousy going on here, sure seems like it to me.
> Been watching this forum for months and it never ceases to amaze me.
> Dont know what else to say really, its all pretty sad.
> I am a member of a cat forum and real things are discussed there like genes, diet, health and showing etc etc, I can honestly say this is sheer dribble and no good to anyone needing to learn about Chis. Infact i think it would put most people off wanting to get involved in the Chi World if they believed this was what it is about.
> Well my first post and my last i reckon, enjoy your bitching guys!! :wave:


We're so offensive to you, yet you have "been watching this forum for months"? If I felt the way you do, I wouldn't have lasted 5 minutes. Oh yes, *we're* really mad, sad and twisted. :roll:

Good riddance to you and don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Yes Rach and owns a CAT..............so why are they reading a chi forum LOLOL


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

Finglen said:


> You Guys shock me, really, you have no idea sometimes, you all just blabber on like lost sheep, following each others comments. You are all mad and sad. Have you not got better things to do?? Is there some kind of twisted jealousy going on here, sure seems like it to me.
> Been watching this forum for months and it never ceases to amaze me.
> Dont know what else to say really, its all pretty sad.
> I am a member of a cat forum and real things are discussed there like genes, diet, health and showing etc etc, I can honestly say this is sheer dribble and no good to anyone needing to learn about Chis. Infact i think it would put most people off wanting to get involved in the Chi World if they believed this was what it is about.
> Well my first post and my last i reckon, enjoy your bitching guys!! :wave:


bog off back to your cat forum :lol: :twisted:
your a load of sheer dibble mate! - we have a lot of experienced chi owners here and they all know what they are talking about!


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

The nerve of some people. Go back to your own forum :twisted:


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

OMG! :banghead: that peeves me off so bad!!!!

that paragraph is just a marketing tool by a very ignorant backyard breeder. please post the link to her page so i can write her an informative e-mail. :twisted:


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

As a new and first time Chi owner all i can say is the expert advice and lovely friendly people in this forum have been invaluable to me with advice on any worries ive had. And i know there going to be there if and when i need them in the future. Thanx so much everyone  :wink: :wave:


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

There are PLENTY of serious topics discussed here too, you would know that if you lurk about so much. 

If you knew anything about Chihuahua's you would know that the ridiculous term "teacup" angers most owners, and that it IS actually a serious topic to us. Today, when I was carrying my Chi in her carrier walking through the street, some silly girls came up to me and the first thing they said was "OH MY GOD ITS JUST LIKE PARIS HILTONS LITTLE DOG!!!!" :roll: 

I am also a cat person, and if there was ever a similar term used to describe the smallest runt of a litter of kittens, it would anger me too.

Finglen, would it not make *your* blood boil if idiots like Paris Hilton and Britney Spears were parading around carrying a tiny little dressed up kitten and setting trends for them amongst silly little girls???

Why don't you get lost and stop talking about things you know NOTHING about. Or better, go buy a Chihuahua and then maybe you will understand why this is important to us.

Some people!! :bootyshake:


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

Finglen said:


> You Guys shock me, really, you have no idea sometimes, you all just blabber on like lost sheep, following each others comments. You are all mad and sad. Have you not got better things to do?? Is there some kind of twisted jealousy going on here, sure seems like it to me.
> Been watching this forum for months and it never ceases to amaze me.
> Dont know what else to say really, its all pretty sad.
> I am a member of a cat forum and real things are discussed there like genes, diet, health and showing etc etc, I can honestly say this is sheer dribble and no good to anyone needing to learn about Chis. Infact i think it would put most people off wanting to get involved in the Chi World if they believed this was what it is about.
> Well my first post and my last i reckon, enjoy your bitching guys!! :wave:


Dude, you can go fudge yourself. i've never told anyone off on here before, and probably never will again...but you, my friend, are the one who has nothing better to do if you are coming in here starting crap with us. this is a forum for people who own and love chi's. if you don't have a chi, why are you here? go back to your own forum and leave us be. how can you say this forum is no good to anyone wanting to learn about chi's? this is the PERFECT place to come and learn about chi's. we all own them and when someone comes here with a question, we help them. this is a very friendly forum and your comments are not appreciated or welcomed. and i'll tell you something else...if we want to "bitch" we can...we all need to vent every now and then, and everyone here understands that, listens, and supports. you know what? i don't even know why i took the effort to reply to you...you are just an insignificant piece of crap and i have waisted my energy typing this, but since its already typed, i'm going to submit it. it probably won't matter to a person like you...but oh well. this is the internet buddy...we all have freedom of speech and the internet is a great way to use it. like it or not, thats how it is. so p.i.$$ off!


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

OH and P.S - it's not just in the Chihuahua world that the term "teacup" irritates owners....look at Yorkshire Terriers, or Maltese, or Shi Tzu's, or Miniature Pinschers, or any other small breed. I have seen ALL of them advertised as "teacup" at some point too.

So if you get put off by Chihuahua owners, then you'd be put off by ALL small dog owners.

See texasteacups.com or divapup.com if you don't believe me.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Well said


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

The word "teacup" doesn't upset me when it's used to describe a puppy as being on the small side. It only makes me fume when it's used a selling point to make more money because it gives me visions of idiots breeding females too small to be bred and letting them die trying to deliver puppies. It also annoys me when someone uses it to mean a different class of chi, which of course does not exist. The thing that irritates me about that paragraph is the "family dog" comment. Now, I know she means "not showable by AKC standards" because the dog is over 6 lbs., just like Frasier. But the way she says it makes it sound like if your dog is under 6 lbs. they can't be part of a family.  

As far as the person who has been watching us for months telling us to get lives. Well, that's just funny. You gotta be awful bored to lurk on here for months when you're not into chihuahuas. :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

what a pratt :lol: :twisted: its so funny that people are so sad they have no life :roll:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

K.J., you awful person - :lol: When I saw the subject of this thread, I almost choked on my coffee :!: I don't look much at breeders' sites on the internet anymore, because almost all of them are like that, and it just disgusts me. 

And Finglen, go crawl back under the rock you crawled out from under :angryfire: We have a great group of people on this forum, it is an excellent source of information, we offer each other support when needed, and we have fun :!: Go away, you troll. :twisted:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

chimom said:


> And Finglen, go crawl back under the rock you crawled out from under :angryfire: We have a great group of people on this forum, it is an excellent source of information, we offer each other support when needed, and we have fun :!: Go away, you troll. :twisted:


Chimom, you're always so polite and well spoken but deep down inside you're a pretty feisty dame. Now I have one more reason to like you.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

sheesh.... what sis i miss today... hehehe.. a chance at confrontation, darn it. maybe tomorrow on my day off....


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> chimom said:
> 
> 
> > And Finglen, go crawl back under the rock you crawled out from under :angryfire: We have a great group of people on this forum, it is an excellent source of information, we offer each other support when needed, and we have fun :!: Go away, you troll. :twisted:
> ...


LOL - Have to admit, Rach, I've been told I have quite a temper when I get really ticked off. :lol: It takes quite a lot to make me mad - but when I do get mad, watch out. 

Thank you for the compliments, Rach.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Some people have no lives and have to troll around other sites looking to start trouble. Its really sad if you think about it...I mean this person's life must really be pathetic if they are coming to websites looking to cause a rise. *Shake head* sad really


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Ok guys remember dont fuel the fire. Sit back a just have a nice giggle to yourself and know this person owns a CAT lmao not a chi. And they are trying to get a rise out of everyone. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

let them have fun he's been banned! :lol: :lol: 

but he wont care what we say!


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

I love cats and Chi's! 
I own both though


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

who was that person,a breeder?
what an ignorant weirdo and i think if he looked at past topics he would be able to find anyhing and everything about chihuahuas.
glad hes been banned,he'll have to find some other animal forum to lurk at!


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

Well poo. I think you shoulda let us have a little fun with him before you banned him.  

I betcha he/she really loved that thread where our dogs were "typing". :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Frasier's Mommy said:


> Well poo. I think you shoulda let us have a little fun with him before you banned him.
> 
> I betcha he/she really loved that thread where our dogs were "typing". :lol:


Not to mention the various "humping" threads we've had. :lol: :lol:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Frasier's Mommy said:
> 
> 
> > Well poo. I think you shoulda let us have a little fun with him before you banned him.
> ...


And don't forget the threads where we discuss our chi's bowel movements and farts. (oops, excuse me - "passing gas"). :lol:


----------

